# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Нас уже полтора миллиона!

## ByFly

22 НОЯБРЯ подключился 1 500 000-ый абонент *byfly* в Республике Беларусь.
	Обладателем титула ПОЛУТОРАМИЛЛИОННЫЙ абонент *byfly* стал Юрий Подъельский из города Новополоцк Витебской области.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

